# What do you have backups of & How Many??



## Pimptress (Jun 10, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, what everyone keeps and how many you think is a good amount to keep a backup of...



For me, my most backups are for Brill. I have 3 backups of it!
Also, now I have 2 backups of Aquavert
and 1 backup of Waternymph.

I also have a backup of Pink Freeze but that was to have one in pot and one in palette, as I know it is a permanent shade.


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 10, 2006)

I only have one back up and that's of waternymph. I feel like MAC will always release something that I want just as much as the thing I could back up and something that I will be lemming as much as the next and the talented ladies here on specktra can always create a dupe of it anyway!!! I mean, look at the parrot dupe, that was amazing and I think I prefer the dupe to be honest!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't have backups of anything, because I figure by the time I run out of something, there will be something else out that I like better.  I must say though, that I am seriously considering a back up of aquavert.  I am so jealous you have 3 Brills!  I missed out on it, and am looking everywhere for it at a decent price!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I am so jealous you have 3 Brills! I missed out on it, and am looking everywhere for it at a decent price!_

 
Most counters should still have this, as it really wasn't that popular of a color.  I can check my local counter for you next time I go (in about a week if you want).

As for me, I only have backups of Zazoom Lipglass and Luella Pink Pink to Make the Boys Wink TLC.  I'm debating gettting a backup of Nightfish fluideline though, cuz I LOVE it, it's just the right shade of black for me, cuz Blacktrack and Blitz&Glits are too black and harsh.  My only dilema is, that by the time I use up my Nightfish, the backup would probably be all dried up...........

I never really consider buying backups of anything, cuz I've still got about 1/3 left of my very first MAC eye shadow (satin taupe) that I got about 7 years ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've got so much makeup I could never use a full product up (except maybe lip stuff)


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 10, 2006)

backups of parrot. i have 3.
backups of guacamole, lucky green, leisuretime, aquamelon TLC, stereo rose, so ceylon, gold deposit, porcelain pink, blue pigment, 2 of all girl pigment, coco beach pigment, several vials of maroon pigment, pink maribu lipstick, and some other lip products i don't rememeber..


----------



## roxybc (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_backups of parrot. i have 3.
backups of guacamole, lucky green, leisuretime, aquamelon TLC, stereo rose, so ceylon, gold deposit, porcelain pink, blue pigment, 2 of all girl pigment, coco beach pigment, several vials of maroon pigment, pink maribu lipstick, and some other lip products i don't rememeber.._

 
Ooooh NICE!!!

If you ever decide you don't want any of those I'll be happy to take some of them off your hands LOL!!


----------



## divaster (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't have too many backups, but here are the ones I do have: 

Lipstick: 
X-Pose 
Stroke of Lust 
_Thinking about getting a backup of Freeze _

Paint: 
Shimma 
Snapshot 

Eyeshadow: 
Mancatcher 

That's it.


----------



## Clada (Jun 10, 2006)

Body Suit 2 BU
Miss Bunny 
Iris Print
Heartfelt Pink l/g
Bare Venus 2


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jun 10, 2006)

2 back ups of porcelian pink and petticoat


----------



## Renee (Jun 11, 2006)

I have never thought of buying a back up of anything! Wow! I guess I have so much MAC that I have never felt the need to! That's scary!!


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 11, 2006)

Say Yeah
Living Pink
Pink Maribu
Flamboyance (I think I have all that was ever made of this color!)
Buried Treasure p/p
All the Lure shadows but Sea Myth cause it was gone by then
Lure l/s
Sexie & Sexier
Y & Kei lookboxes
Playboy Bunny Pink l/s & cream shimmer
Holiday '06 trend eyes palette
That's it!!


----------



## alysia (Jun 11, 2006)

1 backup of spring up 1 backup of love-bud and might get one of overgrown and mancatcher


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 11, 2006)

i just have lustreleaf. i use it everyday and i can almost see the pan. i paid retail for it as well so it wasnt too expensive.


----------



## mellimello (Jun 11, 2006)

Lips:
Flash of Flesh l/g (3 backups)
Dame in a Dress lipgelee (2 backups)
Petal Pusher l/g (1 bu)
Summerfete TLC (1 bu)

Eyes:
Lucky Green (1 bu)
Angelcake (1 bu)
Waternymph (1 bu)

I went a little crazy with Flash of Flesh (haha) but I use it almost every day so I don't feel too bad about it. I didn't start buying backups until I started using stuff over 3-4x a week... then I got worried and went crazy ;]


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 12, 2006)

I've just recently thought of buying backups. I love some of the colors, but I think to myself "With the money that I spend on this I could be buying a new color that I don't have." But then I would hate to run out of a color I love. I'm the most indecisive person ever. I can't make up my mind. I might get a few from Lure though.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jun 12, 2006)

1 backup of summer neutral
1 back up of naked you (b/c I was a dumbass and dropped my first one... buut thankfully that one is still useable)
...and I might, just might, get a gold dusk bu.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 13, 2006)

I've got a back-up of Vinyl lipstick, and I'm so glad, now that it's discontinued.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 
1 backup of Steep e/s
1 backup of Wishful e/s
1 backup of Ingenue Blue e/s *which I am selling
2 backups of Poetic License l/g
1 backup of Elegant Peach l/g
1 backup of Deja Rose hue
I had others, but sold them becasue I have so much, that it doesn't seem I am ever going to run out.

Now I have a back-up of 
Fashion Pack l/g
Tiger Tiger l/s

Revised 10/15/07
Peachiness/Blushbaby blush
Smoke Signals Illicit l/g
Mattene Poise l/s


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 14, 2006)

parrot (4)
guacamole (3)
lucky green (4)
melody (3)
metamorph (2)
coco beach pigment (2)
blue pigment (3)
all girl pigment (2)
maroon pigment (2)
deckchair pigment (2)
coco pigment (2)
original brass pigment (1 1/2)
original copper pigment (1 1/2)
original bronze pigment (1)
original green pigment (2)
azreal blue pigment (2)
golders green pigment (2)
shimmertime pigment (2)
night light pigment (2)
softwash gray pigment (2)
gold dusk pigment (2) 
gold deposit s/f  (3)
so ceylon s/f  (2)
stereo rose s/f  (3)
metal rock s/f  (2)
porcelain pink s/f  (2)
petticoat s/f  (2)
naked you s/f (2)
lure-x l/g (3)
isabella blow l/s (2)

there's more but i can't remember right now


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

I only have backups of l/g: Elle, Pinking Sheer and Damzel, I think.  

I used to have backups of other things but then I realized I'd never get to use them so I swapped.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_parrot (4)
guacamole (3)
lucky green (4)
melody (3)
metamorph (2)
coco beach pigment (2)
blue pigment (3)
all girl pigment (2)
maroon pigment (2)
deckchair pigment (2)
coco pigment (2)
original brass pigment (1 1/2)
original copper pigment (1 1/2)
original bronze pigment (1)
original green pigment (2)
azreal blue pigment (2)
golders green pigment (2)
shimmertime pigment (2)
night light pigment (2)
softwash gray pigment (2)
gold dusk pigment (2) 
gold deposit s/f  (3)
so ceylon s/f  (2)
stereo rose s/f  (3)
metal rock s/f  (2)
porcelain pink s/f  (2)
petticoat s/f  (2)
naked you s/f (2)
lure-x l/g (3)
isabella blow l/s (2)

there's more but i can't remember right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 



















Okay- here is my very small backup list:

e/s - Brill (2)
        Guacamole (1)
        Parrot (1)
        Sprout (1)
l/g - Bow Belle (1)

Pigment - Softwash Grey (1 - full size)

I have a whole bunch of other backups, but he other things are not DC or LE.
Desperately searching for backups of De Menthe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just noticed that I like the color *GREEN! *


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 18, 2006)

only MSFs for now, i can't see myself ever finishing an eye shadow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have-Porcelain Pink and Petticoat- 3 each
So ceylon-2
Shimpagne-1


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 19, 2006)

I have backups of:

Creme Du Violet e/s
Lovechild l/g


----------



## Oonie (Jul 1, 2006)

Pink Maribu l/s
Vinyl l/s
Bare Fetish l/g
Oh Baby l/g
Elle l/g


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 1, 2006)

Just one backup of Lucky Green.


----------



## polobear45 (Jul 1, 2006)

Lucky Green
Gucamole
De Menthe 
So Ceylon (2)


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2006)

well i just started my mac obssesion in early april/may of this year, so have a smal collection of mac items. But i do have back of:

pink venus (2) _i use it almost every day)._
msfs porcelian pink(2) _i use this almost everyday too_
petticoat(1)
shimpagne(1)
naked you(1)
stippling brush 187(1) _still in sleev (just in case, cause u never know)_8)


----------



## Cam (Mar 18, 2007)

I have just one backup. It's studio fix in N4


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2007)

1 Naked You (that I'll probably never use)
LOL 2 CG Volume Exacts
1 MAC Lash Primer
1 100 pk. Bulk Wipes
1 Waternymph
1 Aquamelon
1 Clear Brow Set
1 Water Base Mixing Medium
1 Blacktrack
1 Deep Dark MSF

.....Mainly stuff I use all the time.


----------



## Brianne (Mar 25, 2007)

No backups for me.
I love most of my LE stuff, have hit pan on a few things (Say Yeah e/s for example) but am not too stressed about finishing them.  Eventually I know that I will find a similiar shade.


----------



## geeko (Mar 26, 2007)

only 2 back ups

MAC select tint NC30 (which is not available in my country except at the counters at the airport)

MAC  pearl blossom bp

i don't keep backups unless i use them often


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 26, 2007)

1 Waternymph
1 Pas-De-Duex
1 Bunny Pink


----------



## Kim. (Mar 27, 2007)

Lightscape MSF (1)
Glissade MSF (1)
Moth brown eye shadow (1)


----------



## clathrop (Jun 8, 2007)

I only had one back up of Soft Edge lipglass from the Patternmaker collection until I just got the Bare Slimshine two weeks ago and had to run right out and buy another one.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 8, 2007)

1 backup of Style It Up lipstick. I am trying to find more!!! =(


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 8, 2007)

1 Backup of Sex Ray l/g, 2 backups of Softsparkle eye pencil in Nightsky.  The only other thing I've ever gotten a backup of is Light My Fire l/g.

_Ooh, I had to add that I've now got backups of the Kohl Powers, with the exception of Feline, which I never purchased.  I so wish these were perm._


----------



## melliquor (Jun 20, 2007)

I only get backups of my HGs.

Mothbrown (5)
Bare S/S (2)
Kissable S/S (1)
Ardor S/S (1)
Pleasing S/S (1)
Orchidazzle L/S (1)
BP Pearl Sunshine (1)
Gold Spill MSF (1)
Northern Light (1)
Ether MES (2)
Iris Accents SSP (1)
Sweetie (1) - Got 2 by mistake


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 20, 2007)

so far i have

glissade x2
cosmic x2

tryin to get firespot, hush hush and deep sigh tendertone backups now


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmmm... I don't have too many backups, because I hardly ever finish stuff-- but I do have a few! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Firespot e/s--1 
Ardor slimshine--1 
Don't Be Shy blush--2 
Blot Powder--2 (because sometimes my store sells out)
Moisturecover concealer--1, just in case

I *think* that's it... but I'm not so good at organizing extras, so there may be more!


----------



## rollergirl (Aug 16, 2007)

2 X Perfectly Pink LG
1 X Lightscapade
1 X Global Glow

(...also 2 X Stila Belle blush... my HG and DCd... but sooo bright I doubt I'll ever even get through the open one I have!)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 12, 2007)

Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder and Smashbox Photofinish Primer.


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 25, 2007)

I usually never buy back-ups of anything. By the time I have finished up a product, I already found something else I like.    

However, I do have a back-up of both my brow- and eye pencil and I recently bought a back-up of both MAC Perfectly Pink and Young Spark lipglass. I also have a couple of back-ups of a lipstick and eyeshadow from "Manifesto" (from Isabella Rossellini) a brand that was sadly discontinued a couple of years ago


----------



## color_lover456 (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with what people have said about always being able to find something new that you like. That coupled with the fact that it takes forever to finish a product. but i don't know how this applies to MSFs... I got into MAC around March 2007 through my friend who had 6 or 7 skinfinishes and it seemed like I waited forever (until July, lol) until I could buy my first. I have two backups of Global glow and a two humids just because I wanted one humid in my pan pallete and one in a pot


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 13, 2007)

I only have one:

Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 13, 2007)

I have only one backup and that's Moonbathe lipglass


----------



## pinkular (Oct 17, 2007)

One backup of Guacamole eyeshadow, Viva Glam V Lipglass, Pink Clash Lipglass, Adventuresome Lipglass, Northern Lights MSF, #194 brush, Stud Eyebrows Pencil, and two backups of Roleplay Lipstick and Stereo Rose MSF.


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am starting to agree with my family, they say I'm "obsessed" with MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well......................  Here are my backups.... I usually end up giving them away to friends or family.  My cousin was just here visiting from England and I gave her 4 shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Summer Neutral (1)
Cosmic (1)
Firespot (1)
All Barbie shadows (1 of each)
Barbie Pearl Sunshine (1)
Shroom (1)
Brule (1)
UDPP (1)
Coco pigment (1)
Coppertime l/s (1)
Blonde on Blonde (1)
Barbie Rockin Chick (1)
MAC Barbie Dolls (2)  saving them for the girls in the family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and last but not least Yogamode (4 !!! )


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 30, 2007)

Waternymph Eyeshadow (1)
Uppity Fluidline (1)
Mi'lady MSF (2)
Engaging MSF (1)
Earthly Riches MSF (1)
Red Romp Lipglass (1)

I'm an Antiquitease whore. =(


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have too many backups: 

Mi'Lady (2) 
Wondergrass (1) 
Orchidazzle (1) 
Flammable Paint (1) 
Stuio Lights (3)


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 30, 2007)

i've got a backup of mocha blush (i know it's not dc'd, but i found one at a CCO).  i've also got backups of untitled and stillife paints and i guess i've got backups of elaborate and mad cap lipglasses (i accidentally bought extras of each cos i didn't realize i already had one until a few weeks ago...oops).

Edit:  i almost forgot...i've got backups of silly, hi-resin rose, spin pink, and twirltone lipglass stains and a mini backup of restrained rust lipglass stain.  i've also got backup of by jupiter and mercurial mineralize eyeshadows (mostly cos i wanted a different blend of the same shadow) annnnd i've got a backup of dig it eye khol (love that color...i should wear it more since i have 2) and violet-to-plum nail polish (same buying oops as above).  whew!  i'm really glad i have my cosmetic log done so that i can minimize my accidental dual purchases.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 30, 2007)

My first and only backup was purchased this month--Engaging! I love it, its like my staple daytime look with a bit of blitz and glitz fluidline. <3!!! I have Milady thats I guess tech. a backup b/c I'm not sure I want to crack it and use it.....


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 30, 2007)

I've only got backups of New Vegas MSF and Mi'Lady, but I hardly go through my products fast enough so I may gift or sell 'em.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Angel Cream plushglass. I love it soo much I got 2 more.


----------



## silvercloud (Dec 30, 2007)

I have backups for:
MSF Petticoat - 1
Don't Be Shy Blush - 1
Mercuric glitter eyeliner - 1

Stila Pussycat Doll palette -2


----------



## amy04 (Jan 3, 2008)

Aside from Brush Cleanser, the only backup I own is a BNIB Graphic Brown fluidline. In my humble opinion it is the BEST and MAC doesn't release enough new fluidlines in new collections for me to be comfortable just having the one I bought when A Muse first came out.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 5, 2008)

i actually dont have backups of anything


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't Be Shy 
Pearl Sunshine (2)
Shooting Star (I'm on number 3, I think I have 1 backup left in my drawer!)
Take a Hint Tendertone
Moth Brown
Stereo Rose
Young Spark l/g
Rainy Day n/p


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 5, 2008)

nothing im too poor to buy doubles of anything lols .


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 5, 2008)

*Gold Spill MSF +1
*Moth Brown e/s +1
*Playful e/s +1
*Big baby plushglass +1


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 5, 2008)

*Delineate Fluidline  +1
Blacktrack Fluidline +1.5
Point Black Liquidlast Liner +2  (but 1 seems to  have dried out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maroon pigment (have 2 samples)
Burnt Burgundy pigment  (have 2 samples)
Fuchsia pigment (have 2 samples)

Revlon 12  Hour e/s quad Berry Bloom (I think that's the name)  +1

Urban Decay Liquid Liner in Crash +1 (1 nearly gone)
Urban Decay Liquid Liner in  Gash +1  (1  still NIB) 

**need a backup for UD Liquid Liner in SOOT**

meow   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 5, 2008)

Feline Kohl Power - I have 2 backups. That's all so far


----------



## clamster (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_I am starting to agree with my family, they say I'm "obsessed" with MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well...................... Here are my backups.... I usually end up giving them away to friends or family. My cousin was just here visiting from England and I gave her 4 shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Summer Neutral (1)
Cosmic (1)
Firespot (1)
All Barbie shadows (1 of each)
Barbie Pearl Sunshine (1)
Shroom (1)
Brule (1)
UDPP (1)
Coco pigment (1)
Coppertime l/s (1)
Blonde on Blonde (1)
Barbie Rockin Chick (1)
MAC Barbie Dolls (2) saving them for the girls in the family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and last but not least Yogamode (4 !!! )_

 
I wish I was related to you!!!!!!!!

I usually end up swapping my back ups for other items on my wishlist! The only thing I really need to have a back up of:
Gold Mode pigment

Pigments last forever but I don't want to lose this one!

UPDATE:
I will be needing a back up of WARMED MSF from the N collection. This thing is amazing. The quality seems better than the past few MSFs. Similar to shooting star but gives a little more glow.


----------



## frostdoll (Jan 7, 2008)

I only have one backup for Phosphorelle l/s which was released with Lure.

I also have many e/s duplicates because I collect quads but it isn't like I choose them as backups (e.g. 3x Shroom, Seedy Pearl and 4x Showstopper, if I see another Showstopper I'll scream!)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 7, 2008)

I have one backup on the way, my beloved NW100 Hyper Real. (Damn discontinued) and I may get another backup in store---but considering foundation lasts me 6 months, do I need to buy a years worth in advance? Perhaps after that I will try and branch out to other formulas....


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 11, 2008)

i only have one back up... of out to sea powerpoint. when that one runs out, mac better have brought out something similar, or even better!!


----------



## color_lover456 (Feb 12, 2008)

Global Glow - 2
Warmed
Light Flush

Gold Mode Pigment
Mauvement Pigment

Earthly Riches MES

Modern Ms (x3!)
Hollywood Nights
High Top


I am in college so I have a lot of trouble finding enough space and time to put and use these all this makeup


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 12, 2008)

Blue Pigment - 1x
Otherwordly Paint Pot - 1x
Chanel Tickled Pink Glossimer - 1x

Also need to get a backup of Pharoah Paint Pot.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a porcelain pink MSF back up on the way to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my current one is almost gone, so Im totally on the look out for another.
I'd also LOVE a back-up of lightscapade MSF too

Other than that, no back-ups. The only products I tend to finish are mascaras and foundations, lol


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 26, 2008)

i only have a backup of mi'lady. i do have a second beauty marked, but that's by mistake, haha.


----------



## KikiB (May 2, 2008)

All I have now are one each of Hollywood Nights and Style Minx however I am considering several backups of Port Red because it is so perfect for me.


----------



## SMMY (May 2, 2008)

I've cut way back on the backups. Unless I feel it's a unique color or is incredibly flattering on me I just buy one:

That being said I have backups of the following
Moth brown
Lollipop Loving
Hollywood Nights
Sock Hop

I also wish I would have picked up a second Your Ladyship. I find myself using it so often that there is actually a dip in mine.


----------



## venusapollo (May 3, 2008)

I just bought my first backup-Sharkskin shadestick.
I don't know how I lived without it and hope they eventually come out with something similar.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 3, 2008)

Lollipop Loving lipstick. I fell in love with it.

I'll probably do the same for Port Red lipstick and maybe Ensign lipglass that just same out. I'm in love ...


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

i have a backup of overrich lipstick and gold spill msf, that's it. although i'm regretting buying two goldspill MSFs as i'm not in love with them anymore!!


----------



## xllmodelcece (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Angel Cream plushglass. I love it soo much I got 2 more._

 
that color is sooo pretty.. i just have to get it now


----------



## littleinkpot (Jun 30, 2008)

None. I figure there's always a similar shade, if not a repromote, available in the next two or so years (about the time it takes me to use a product). I'd rather buy something different I can use now.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just have a back up of the playmate lipstick and the playboy cream color base.


----------



## lanslady (Jul 29, 2008)

*Eyeshadows*
_Luckcy Green_
_Jest_
_Naked Lunch_

*Fluidline*
_Blacktrack_

*Lipstick and Lustreglass*
_Plum Dandy_
_Springbean_

*Face*
_Studio Fix NC20
Fix+ Spray_


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Eyeshadows: Magnetic Fields & Goldbit (i bought this 2 years ago & am so happy cause i finally ran out of my other one & i LOVE this color)
Lipsticks: Pleasureseeker, Lollipop Lovin', & 3N

& a shimpagne MSF (luckily for me cause both of them broke & now i only have a flat dome on both)

no lipglosses, those go bad too fast for me to need a backup & i can't stand the smell when they do!


----------



## rocking chick (Aug 5, 2008)

*Almost all my backups are mineralize products.*

Mercurial
Ether
Lovestone
Tectonic
Quarry
By Jupiter
Sea & Sky
Odd Couple
Hot Contrast
Two to Glow
Playful 
Dresscamp palette
Gentle
Merrily
Love Thing
Light Flush
Northern Light
Gold Spill


----------



## vcanady (Aug 5, 2008)

Ensign lipglass [first backup ever, because its perfect!!!]
Feline Kohl Power


----------



## lablonde (Aug 29, 2008)

None, because I really like to change my colours time to time. And most colours can be replacable


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 3, 2008)

Shimma paint and Pink Split mineralized eyeshadow duo.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 3, 2008)

Soft Ochre/Painterly Paint Pot
Vanilla Pigment
Satin Taupe pans
X-Rocks blush


----------



## miss_primer (Jan 17, 2009)

petticoat msf


----------



## iliang25 (Jan 18, 2009)

shimmersand, sharkskin, lucky jade s/s
x-rocks, stark naked blush
petticoat msf


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 19, 2009)

Valentines lipgelee, because those tube glosses tend to explode on me, and I saw it at a CCO


----------



## michthr (Jan 19, 2009)

select sheer pressed powder in NC25 (bought another one with the f&f discount as im almost out of the one that i have now)
Select tint in NC30 - so sad that they discountinued this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blow Dry l/s (and am thinking of getting a couple more as im almost finished my first one :S)


----------



## Distinque (Jan 19, 2009)

I have 2 backups of Feline and 2 backups of Afterdusk


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 19, 2009)

Feline k/p *x3*
Honeylove l/s *x2* my fave!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jan 20, 2009)

UDPP (2)
Graphblack Technakohl liner (1)
Blacktrack Fluidline (1)
Sharkskin Shadestick (1)
Fulfilled Plushglass (1)
Select MoistureCover (1)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 20, 2009)

- Feline Kohl
- Rave Pearlglide (2)
- Fly-By-Blu Pearlglide
- Pastel Emotion l/g
- Rich & Ripe l/g
- Snowscene l/g
- Valentines l/g
- Lilac Touch e/s
- Post Haste e/s refill
- Signed, Sealed e/s refill
- Flammable p/t (2)
- Sharkskin s/s
- Petticoat MSF
- So Ceylon MSF (waiting for it to arrive)
- Blooming p/b
- Stark Naked bpb
- Lucent Sheersheen Powder

I need help!


----------



## Bluebell (Jan 26, 2009)

-Signed, Sealed Refill (2)
-Bottle Green Refill (1)
-Petticoat MSF (1)
-Shimpagne MSF (1)
-Loveknot l/g (1)
-Cherry Blossom l/g (1)
-High Top l/s (1)
-Pure Rose l/s (1)
-Greenstroke Paintpot (1)


----------



## MrsWoods (Jan 27, 2009)

* Concrete e/s (2)
* Valentines l/g (1)

But I might go crazy if there will be Tendertones this Year!


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 4, 2009)

No backups! I do have duplicated of some things because of palettes, etc...but no backups because I have enough trouble getting through the first one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did originally buy a shooting star backup, but I swapped it.


----------



## moonlit (Feb 5, 2009)

Shimpagne msf (2)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 5, 2009)

foundation.. studio fix.. and spiked brow pencil.  I get panicky without a back up of these


----------



## amber_j (Feb 9, 2009)

I have one backup of So Ceylon MSF, but that's all. I doubt I'll get through everything else quickly enough to warrant getting extras, and I like to try different things from the perm or new LE collections every now and then.


----------



## Rancas (Feb 9, 2009)

Shimma Paint (3)
Mauvism Paint (1)
Bare Canvas Paint (1, just in case)
Greenstroke Paint Pot (1)
Love Alert Dazzleglass (1)


----------



## Almost black. (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have any backups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I'll ever ran out of any of my products so that doesn't worry me.


----------



## cleung341 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 2 backups of Your Ladyship Pigment.


----------



## star*violet (Feb 15, 2009)

i _had_ a backup of UD liquid liner in soot, but a friend used the original one while she was over once and i haven't seen it since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but if i do get backups of anything, it'll be:
-satin taupe e/s
-brown down e/s
-vanilla e/s
-blacktrack f/l (since i'm almost done my first one! ahhh!)
-and a MUFE eye shadow that's sortof a lemony, shimmery white but i forget the name of it right now and am too lazy to go check lol

i don't think i'd normally get backups of bright colours, since you can dupe 'em or they always come out with new ones to drool over and use up (which can take years anyway).  just neutrals/colours i use literally every day.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 18, 2009)

I have no backups as of right now, but for the first time I am actually dead set on getting one. If the Brunette MSF is still available somewhere when I'm going to the US next week, I WILL get one, if not two more. I LOVE IT SO MUCH. It's PERFECT, and I would absolutely hate to ever run out.


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 18, 2009)

I have b/u'ps of:

gladiola
lavender whip
popster
tippy
dovefeather (love it)

I think that's it!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only a few:

-Comet Blue Dazzle Glass
-Feline Kohl Power [I had two back ups but I gave one away]
-Penultimate Liner Rapid Black


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 18, 2009)

1 backup of Comet Blue d/g
2 of Lollipop Loving l/s
1 of Fashion Mews l/s
1 of Starlet Kiss l/g


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

I have backup of the Dresscamp lippie and pallette, and I think that's about it actually at the moment!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Feline - 3 b/u's
Fashion Mews -1 b/u
Lavender Whip - 1 b/u
Queen's Sin - 1 b/u
Shimpagne - 1 b/u
Smoke & Diamonds  - 1 b/u 

I think thats it....


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

MAC Studio Lights in sand it's like a concealer/highlighter. Down to 2 backups.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_MAC Studio Lights in sand it's like a concealer/highlighter. Down to 2 backups._

 
I have that....You'll have to tell me how to use it...never tried it


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have that....You'll have to tell me how to use it...never tried it_

 





for adding a touch of light or banishing shadows and signs of fatigue from the eye area, the hollow of the chin, the contour of the lips and the sides of the nose.

Apply on bare skin(I do this with mines) or over make-up(apply your concealer then the studio light on top), then blend with the fingertips for instant radiance and freshness.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 21, 2009)

All I have is 

1 b/u Fashion Mews
1 b/u Fast Friends


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 23, 2009)

Now I have 
2 back ups of Angel Cream Plushglass,
1 backup of Baby Sparks
1 backup of Boy Bait Creme sheen Glass
and 2 backups of Pink Fish TLC from Hello Kitty collection


----------



## MACPixie (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a backup of Bare Canvas paint, Pink Fish TLC from HK and a Feline eye kohl. I wish I had a backup of Parrot e/s, but with MAC everything is bound to be re-promoted eventually!


----------



## MrsWoods (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWoods* 

 
_* Concrete e/s (2)
* Valentines l/g (1)

But I might go crazy if there will be Tendertones this Year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
* HK TLC Pink Fish (1)
* HK TLC Popster (1)


----------



## retrofox (Mar 16, 2009)

As of right now, I have backups of:
2 Playboy Glittercream
1 Playboy lipstick
1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Infamous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 paint (my HG of all MAC products! I can't believe I've actually found 2 of this paint in the past year!)
1 Blue Pigment (RR repromote)
2 Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter
2 Vellum eyeshadow
1 Fashion Mews Lipstick
1 Lavender Whip Lipstick
1 California Dreamin' Lipstick 
1 Kitty Kouture Sheer Mystery Powder in Medium Plus
1 Gracious Me Shadestick
1 Hello Kitty Doll
1 Hello Kitty Traincase
1 Date Night Dazzleglass
1 Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass
1 Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass
1 Jampacked Lipglass
1 She Loves Candy Lipglass
1 Manish Eyes Palette
1 Hello Kitty Brush Set
1 Dame Edna Spectacle Highlight Powder


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Adding to my original 


Ever So Rich 2 b/u
Boy Bait 1 b/u 
Pink Fish 1/bu


----------



## HerShe (Apr 1, 2009)

Touch Lipstick- its my PERFECT nude
Deep Dark MSF- i had to buy 2 , this is before i found out that they made it perm
Spiked eyebrow pencil- its a PERFECT blackened deep brown


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 1, 2009)

I have...
1 b/u Goddess l/s from the Lure collection
1 b/u Fun & Games HK blush

That's it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

I have 1 back up for Carbon and Nylon and 2 back ups of Viva Glam II.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 5, 2009)

1 partial to pink c/g
1 bronze ccb


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I shouldnt answer this question.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fashion Mews x1
Lavender Whip x2
Port Red x2
Queens Sin x1
Stark Naked x1
Fab (blush) x2
Perfect Topping x1
Boy Bait x1
Creme Anglaise x1
Ever So Rich x1
Fashion Scoop x1
Kiss Manish x1
So Scarlet x1
Masque x2
Marque x1
Extra Amps x3
Spanking Rich x4
Plesure Principle x2
Comet Blue x2
Sweet Sienna x2
Circa Plum x1
NARS Taos x1
Love Alert x1
Dazzlepuss x3
Kitty Kouture x3
Baby Sparks x2
Rags To Riches x1
Money Honey x1
Rose Lip Set x1
Wintersky x2
Smoke & Diamonds x1
Moth Brown x1
Whistle x1
Springtime Skipper x1
Parrot x1
Naked Paris x1
Style It Up x2
California Dreamin x1
Kanga-rouge x1
Brew x1
Ahoy x1
Quiet Please x1
Rose Go Round x1
Satin Taupe x1
Next To Nothing x1
For Audrey x1
Done Out In Deco x1


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 5, 2009)

Lollipop Lovin (3)


----------



## trendoid (Apr 5, 2009)

Femme-Fi e/s: 1 back-up
Date Night dazzleglass: 1 back-up


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Inventory Taken....My list is pathetic

Metal Rocks x2
Shimpagne x2
Brunette x2
Redhead x1
Blonde x1
Magenta l/l x1
Queen's Sin x1
Fresh Brew x1 (WHYYY!!!)
Siss x1
Out to Shock x1
Port Red x1
So Scarlet x1
Brew x1
3N x1
4N x2
2N x1
Bubbles x2
St. Germain x1
Ruby Woo x1 (1 broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Lavender Whip x1
Ever So Rich x1
Boy Bait x2
Your Ladyship x1
Rapturous x1
Lollipop Lovin x1
Solar White x3
Woodwinked x1
Satin Taupe x1
Carbon x1
Velvet Moss x2
Feline x3
Smoke & Diamonds x1
Wolf Pearlglide x1
Fashion Mews x1
Pink Fish x1
She Loves Candy x1
Nice to Be Nice x1
Fast Friends x1
Spiced chocolate quad x2
Cult of Cherry l/g x2
Snowscene x1
Icescapade x1
Ochre Style x2
Perfect Topping x1
Accentuate & Sculpt x1
Warm Definitive Duo x1
Lightsweep/Shadster duo x1
Albatross x2
Peppermint patti x1
VG VI SE l/g x4 (so ashamed)


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 6, 2009)

1 prep + prime skin
2 select moisturecover (NC15)
1 lollipop lovin'
1 viva glam vi se (lipstick)
2 sharkskin shadestick
1 viva glam vi se (lipglass)
1 shadowy lady quad

i think thats about it for my backup...


----------



## tremorviolet (Apr 6, 2009)

Only back-up I have is the brow shader in Malt/Auburn.  I don't buy back-ups of LE stuff 'cause I figure there's always gonna be something new and pretty to play with down the line.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 6, 2009)

i have 4 backups of So Scarlet l/s

1 backup of Style Minx l/g

i'm trying to get a backup of Opal l/g


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 7, 2009)

2 Feline
1 Lip Conditioner Stick
1 Softnote Tendertone


----------



## Purple (Apr 8, 2009)

2 lavender whip l/s
2 lollipop loving l/s
1 fleshlight l/s
1 Warmed MSF
1 Big T e/s
1 Neutral Pink e/s
1 smoke & diamonds e/s
1 3N lipglass


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lollipop Loving l/s x1
Mimmy l/g x3
She Loves Candy l/g x2
Cute Ster l/s x1
Pink Fish TLC x1
Popster x1
Quiet, Please l/s x1
Kitty Kouture dazzleglass x1

I'm beginning to become a backup addict now! I should get another backup of Lollipop Loving as well as She Loves Candy! I also am working on getting a backup of a MSF!


----------



## cupcake123 (Apr 8, 2009)

The only backup I have is of Boy Bait but my original is almost out. I took off the stopper and am scraping the sides.  I think I can get two more uses and then it's time to let go and use my back up.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Apr 21, 2009)

Lollipop Loving 
3N 
Golden Kitty Primpin


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

Anything LE that I end up really loving I'll buy and extra or two! I bought doubles of the HK beauty powders and doubles of the Sugarsweet shadesticks in Red Velvet and Cakeshop.

And I always have a backup Studio Fix powder, Blanc Type shadow and Blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 21, 2009)

i have:
Fast Friends l/g (1)
Nice Kitty l/g (1)
Sweet Strawberry (1)

i wish i got backups of the kohl powers and pearlglide liners though....


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 21, 2009)

the only backup i have is 1 Lucky Green e/s


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 21, 2009)

I have:

Lollipop Loving 1
Goldyrocks 2
Melrose 1
Dovefeather 1
Viva glam VI SE l/g 1

Thats all off the top pf my head. I'm trying to get away from backups.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 21, 2009)

HK Tippy. HG BPB, omg sooo perfect for my colouring ^___^
Got backups the other day of Grand Duo's Love Rock and Moon River. 
Looking for a backup of Mi'Lady now. Thinking of getting a backup of Lavender Whip too.
Non LE items I have backups of are FL Blacktrack and Carbon & Gesso E/S.


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 24, 2009)

The only backup I have is of Bubbles l/s. I love it so much! If only I had a backup of Boy Bait cs/g and Lavender Whip l/s....I LOVE those!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 24, 2009)

OH and how could I have forgotten.... I'm sure I'm gonna cave and get a backup of Goldyrocks l/g....It's bangin! I have found so many uses for it! Does anyone else notice that even when u get this, it seems to not have much in this particular dazzleglass? I have even seen others swatch pictures of Goldyrocks d/g and it didn't look like much was in it either...


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not really big on back-ups because I don't think I'm ever going to finish an entire product lol!  I do, however, have one back-up of Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## Yushimi (Apr 24, 2009)

I got a lot of backups..LOLZ

But the one backup I have the most is Bubbles lipstick which I have 7 of those currently lolz and it might just keep growing if I dont stay away from my MAC haha


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 24, 2009)

delete


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 26, 2009)

I NEVER used to be a "backup person"...but obviously something changed...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is my list: 

2 - Lavender Whip l/s
2 - Fashion Mews l/s
2 - Gladiola l/s
1 - Port Red l/s
1 - Hollywood Nights l/s
1 - Cutester l/s
1 - Big Bow l/s
1 - Pomposity l/s
1 - Melrose Mood l/s
1 - She Loves Candy l/g
1 - Sweet Strawberry l/g
1 - Style Minx l/g
4 - Pink Fish TLC
2 - Popster TLC

1 - Cosmic e/s
1 - Firespot e/s
1 - Waternymph e/s
1 - Aquavert e/s
1 - Danger Zone MES
1 - Shimpagne MSF
1 - Perfect Topping MSF
2 - Rave pearlglide
2 - Wolf pearlglide
1 - Pretty Baby BP
1 - Lush-n-Lilac l/l
1 - HK Something About Pink n/l
1 - Feline
1 - HK Key Clip
1 - HK Purse Mirror
1 - HK Train Case
1 - HK Plush Doll

That's it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and 1 Orgasm.


----------



## *shopaholic* (Apr 26, 2009)

Monogram Flourish l/s (2)
Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass(I have 2 but I want more!)
Pure Rose l/s and Pastel Emotion l/g (I also have 2 of them but I think that was an unnecessary shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
And I want to buy back ups for Dame Edna Kanga Rouge l/s & Gladiola l/s, and Lollipop Loving l/s from Sugarsweet.


----------



## TigerGrrl (Jul 5, 2009)

1x Popster lip conditioner from HK
2x BlowDry lipstick from BBR
1x Redhead msf from BBR (this is going up for swap though)
5x Skinsheen from Style Warriors -love, love, love it!


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 5, 2009)

1-newvegs msf/  1-pinkgrapfruit lipglass/  1-vanilla eyeshadow/ 1-natural msf


----------



## macJunki (Jul 5, 2009)

Expensive Pink (2)
Vanilla Pigment (2)
Blue Brown Pigment (2)
Maroon Pigment (1)
Soft and Slow lipglass (1)
Select Moisture Cover in NW35 (1)



**NC45 NW35 brown hair brown eyes


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jul 5, 2009)

2 Rose Blancs e/s
1 Post Haste e/s


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad to say that I thinned out my collection of backups. Found that I really didn't use the items, I'm down to... 

Metal Rock MSF
223 Brush
226 Brush

Always searching for Metal Rock, Nothern Lights & Stereo Rose MSF's


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 6, 2009)

lollipop loving. that's it. in reality, i'll probably never finish too many products so there's no point in having backups. just takes up space! plus if i do finish a product, chances are i can repurchase them at mac or just find a dupe.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jul 6, 2009)

I have currently

3 Smoking eyes quads (Why? I dont know)
2 4N (HG LS)
2 226
1 109(Someone told me they were discontinuing it and I went crazy)
1 2008 Smokey eye palette (HG for travel)

Thats all I can think of right now


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 6, 2009)

My one and only backup is Lollipop Lovin'.


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 27, 2009)

1 Your Ladyship pigment
1 Violet pigment (only bc MAC messed up my order and let me keep it for free)
1 Sweet Sienna pigment
1 Entremauve pigment
1 Mutiny pigment
1 Azreal Blue pigment
1 Pink Mauve pigment
1 Night Light pigment
1 Viz-A-Violet pigment
1 Lollipop Loving in Heatherette packaging
1 Purple Rite
1 Sunsational
1 HK Sweet Strawberry
1 Goldbit
1 Magnetic Fields
1 Cosmic
1 Parrot
1 Smoke & Diamonds
1 Strike A Pose
1 One Off
1 Style Snob
1 Stark Naked
1 X Rocks
1 Prep and Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher (needs to be perm)
1 Brow Shader in Walnut/Ivoire
1 Shimmersand
1 Sharkskin
1 Royal Hue
1 Corn
1 Mangomix
1 Perfect Topping
1 Petticoat
1 MSFN in Med Dark (almost done with one)


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 27, 2009)

2 Retrospeck
1 Sophisticated Brow Set
1 Dipdown FL
1 Blacktrack FL
1 213


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a back up of Pearl Sunshine beauty powder


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so happy to say that I have totaly weeded out my bu's ...and my list has gotten better than before...it was bad!!!! Still not great...but bu better 

Metal Rock x2
Lightscapade x1
Aloof l/s x1
lollipop lovin x1
3N x1
2N x1
California Dreamin x2
Out To Shock x1
Gosh darlin x2
Warm Blend x1
Sunny By Nature x1
Smoke & Diamonds x2
Solar White x2

added...uggghh maybe I am not doing so well!!!
 spiced chocolate quad  x1
virgin Kiss x2
naked frost x2
VGVI se l/g x2


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Goldyrocks x1
Virgin Kiss x1
Silverthorn x1
Gold Rebel x1
Heatherette Trio 1 x1 (gave one to my sister since I have one)


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a back up of Money Honey Dazzleglass.  That's it.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

The only backup I have is "Thrills" l/s. I have a hard time buying backups because it seems so unnecessary to me, just extra money. But I adore Thrills and if another LE item comes out that I feel the same about, I'll probably back that up too.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

I have backups of a few Dazzleglasses.

And I just found out I have two more backups of Cult of Cherry lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh, and e/s Parrot of course.


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm i used to have back ups for

Summer rose bp
Sea n sky MES

but i gave those away as i hardly even use the 1st ones. So i wun be getting any more back ups unless it's like a dazzleglass i really like as dazzleglasses really come in tiny amounts

Anyway i currently have only 
Gulf stream e/s as back up.


----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a backup of bare canvas paint and soft brown e/s.


----------



## DL83 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have...

1 Stereo Rose MSF (Re-promote)
2 Petticoat MSF (1 original, 1 Re-promote)
1 Nuance Mineralize Blush


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 28, 2010)

UPDATE:

Off The Page e/s x1
Smoke & Diamonds e/s x1
Style Snob e/s x1
Cool Heat e/s x1
She-Zam d/g x2
Bubblegum l/s x1
Fresh Salmon l/s x1
Goldyrocks d/g x2


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

No backups yet. Saving for stuff I don't even have 1 of!


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

The only thing I really have is one of Voile slimshine.

Otherwise I have random bits that I get through quickly so I'm never without - Benefit's You Rebel, Eye Bright & That Gal.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 2, 2010)

- Style Black Greasepaint Stick
- Cinderfella mes
- Brunette Brow Finisher (discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Queen's Sin d/g
- 3N l/s

I had a b/u of MSFN but i've just started a new one.


----------



## Jishin (Aug 4, 2010)

Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 4, 2010)

I just bought my first ever backup: *Graphic Brown *fluidline!

The original one that I bought a few years back is starting to run out and I can't imagine not having Graphic Brown in my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I went ahead and got myself another one even though I never buy backups.. its just that I haven't been able to find any dupes for it..

So yeah, definitely backup-worthy for me!


----------



## dramatEYES (Oct 6, 2010)

I got my first back up from VV...Bad Fairy. Lord only knows why, because I have never finished a nail polish in my entire life. Oy...maybe I'm a little nuts.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 6, 2010)

1 backup of Ban This! Dare to Wear Lipglass
2 backups of Go For It Lipstick

But, I'm planning on backing up a few things in a few weeks.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't have backups of anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figure there might be something else coming out that i love more/equally. I also haven't been into makeup for more than like 4 years, so I figure trying to get diversity in my collection is what's most important right now.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 6, 2010)

I've 2 backup of Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass. The next ones I'd definitely get a backup is Viva Glam Gaga l/s and Cyndi l/g. They're are my most favourite Viva Glam colours.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 16, 2010)

I don’t have any backups right now, the ones I had I’ve now started to use.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyday minerals foundations(about 5 different formulas or shades) which was smart because they made their deals less and less wallet friendly


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 17, 2010)

I have no backups. Everything I buy lasts me awhile esp.my fav blush and bronzers, pigmented makeup like MAC and Too Faced lasts soo long, I love it. Whenever I  finish something I'm usually ready to try something new anyways. Their are a few shades I would repurchase in a second but I know I won't need to for a long time right now. I do backup skincare though.


----------



## pippa! (Nov 8, 2010)

i have back ups of oh so fair & briar rose beauty powder, and a back up of innocence beware lipstick - that's it though


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 8, 2010)

This is a fun thread!

  	Compared to some my back-ups are paltry!

  	I have:

  	MSF's:

  	Warm Blend x2
  	So Ceylon x1
  	Brunette x1
  	Redhead x1
  	Stereo Rose x1
  	Petticoat x1

  	Highlight Powder:

  	Marine Life x2

  	Blush:

  	Intenso mb

  	Lipstick:

  	Go For It x1

  	Eye shadow:

  	Eye Popping x1
  	Femme Noir x1
  	Sweet & Punchy x1


  	Eye liner:

  	Feline Kohl x1

  	Lip liner:

  	Nightmoth x1
  	Mahogany x1
  	Cork x1
  	Chestnut x1

  	Concealer (Studio Finish): 

  	NW40 for brow area

  	That's it!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 9, 2010)

I only buy multiples of L/S and Glass, just because I like to have one on my purse for touchups. 

  	I get a strange joy out of the hunt for a replacement. I'm clearly SICK!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE: Stop! Look! x1 Jingle Jangle x1 Phiff! x1 Bite of An Apple x2 Undercurrent x2


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

I was going to post but some of these are out of site--gotta bow down


----------



## Hilde (Dec 2, 2010)

Nothing! Except maybe UD's sin which happens to be in two of my palettes, and Club which happened accidentaly by getting a photo realism quad where two of the colors were substituted with nylon and club, and I already had club. And when I get the cham-pale quad I will have two retrospeck, pretty color but I'm unsure if I will sell one off or not.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

My B/up list:



 		Madly Magenta pigment (1) 	
 		Marine Life high light powder (2) 	
 		Hodgepodge l/l (1) 	
 		Currant l/l (1) 	
 		Feline Kohl Power e/l (1) 	
 		Sweet & Punchy e/s (1) 	
 		Femme Noir e/s (1) 	
 		Lightscapade msf (1) 	
 		So Ceylon msf (1) 	
 		Petticoat msf (1) 	
 		Stereo Rose msf (1) 	
 		Brunette msf (1) 	
 		Earthshine msf (1) 	
 		Warm Blend msf (1)


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 25, 2012)

I try hard not to back things up because something new and better usually always comes along, IMO, but sometimes it just can't be helped.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Currently, I have:



 		Mystery Kohl Power (2, L/E) 	
 		Plum Soft Cremestick Lipliner (2, D/C) 	
 		Undercurrent Pearlglide Intense Liner (2, *used to be* L/E)


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

I've got no BU so far..hm.. maybe one day, if I really like something


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Sep 18, 2012)

My backup list. I have only 1 backup of each, that's as much I will allow myself to have, haha!

  	- Coco pigment
  	- Blue/Brown pigment petite (just because it was SO FREAKING HARD to find)

  	- Ever Hip l/s (original release)

  	Eyeshadows:
  	- Waternymph
  	- French Grey
  	- Mothbrown (original and Barbie)
  	- Atlas
  	- Putty
  	- Flirty Number
  	- Smoke & Diamonds
  	- Hocus Pocus
  	- Olive Groove
  	- Aria (my first ever MAC shadow!)
  	- Bark
  	- Guacamole (original)
  	- Jealousy Wakes
  	- Relaxing

  	- Pink Cult blush

  	- Lightscapade MSF

  	At one point I had two Perverted Pearl quads, but I sold one of them when I realized that I will never finish that quad in my lifetime. I don't like to back up lipsticks because I have a fear of the backup going bad before I get the chance to use it. I loved Ever Hip so much I had to get two, though, and I've already made a sizeable dent in my first tube. And I think the only lipglass I would ever back up is Flash of Flesh. LOVE.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 20, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Nothing.


  	lol me too  Thought I was alone on this one...


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 20, 2012)

Marie-Galante from NARS and well nothing else I think. I wish I had for M.A.C offshoot or musky amethyst !


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2012)

Two b/u's of Studio Sculpt Concealer. That's it.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 20, 2012)

i've only got a bu of a revlon e/s because it's my hg and i couldn't find it in stores for the longest time and i was almost out! so glad i found it.


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 22, 2012)

Backup list:

  	MAC Sea and Sky MES x1
  	MAC Viva Glam Gaga x1
  	MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2 x1

  	China Glaze Dance Baby x1
  	China Glaze Aquadisiac x1

  	and that's it.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Sep 23, 2012)

Looking at my small collection, I think it's funny that I have a back up of anything.
  	- MAC Too Chic Beauty Powder x1
  	- GOSH Soft 'n Shine Lip Balm in "Perfect Plum" --> I discovered these after they were discontinued and jumped on PP when I spotted it. The thing is... I'm not really a lippie person so I might return my backup!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 23, 2012)

I now have backups of:

  	Pleasure Principle d/g
  	Phiff! d/g
  	Stop! Look! d/g
  	Goldyrocks d/g x2
  	Jingle Jangle d/g x2
  	She Zam d/g x2
  	Jealousy Wakes e/s (currently selling it)
  	Smoke & Dimaonds e/s (currently selling it)
  	Hocus Pocus e/s (currently selling it)
  	Silverthorn e/s (currently selling it)
  	Femme Fi e/s (currently selling it)
  	Cool  Heat e/s (currently selling it)
  	226 Small Tapered Blending Brush
  	Undercurrent Pearlglide Intense Liner
  	Feline Khol Power Eye Pencil x3
  	Lollipop Loving l/s
  	Bubblegum l/s
  	Fresh Salmon l/s
  	Hello Kitty Pink Fish TLC (currently selling it)
  	Hello Kitty Popster TLC (currently selling it)


----------



## admmgz (Sep 23, 2012)

How many backups are too many?


----------



## ScarletNight (Sep 26, 2012)

There's totally no such thing as too many. 

  	For me I only have a backup of Phloof and paint in Sublime Nature. Not that either of those will ever stop being made, but if I lost one (which has happened) I always have a backup on hand, lol.


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

Now I have a first ever backup of MAC innocence lipstick but that's about it.. I know I will get a lot of use out of it, considering it's my go to lipstick now, that's why I got it))


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 11, 2012)

Most of the time I limit myself to one backup unless I really love a product. I love MAC Narcissus so much I bought 5 backups. MAC Stolen Moment EDES comes in second with 4 backups and 3 of Ready To Roam l/g.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 12, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> lol me too  Thought I was alone on this one...


  	I have changed my stance on this unfortunately.

  	I bought an extra 2 Forever Marilyn BP's and 1 extra GlamourDaze lipstick and 1 Strada blush backup.

  	In saying that, I'll use it all and that'll be the end of them.  I have to REALLY love it and know I'll use it often to justify a BU.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have any backups of make up.  I only keep a backup of hair spray because its only sold at one place in Dallas.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 4, 2013)

I try not to backup a lot, but if I really like a product, then I definitely need a BU of it. My backups currently:

  	Earthshine MSF

  	Hot Chocolate l/s (I had 2 bu's, but gave one away)

  	Rocker l/s

  	Silver Birch MES

  	Superb MSF

  	Those are my tried and true products.
  	I had a backup of Ruffian Red and a few other l/e lipsticks that I never wore so I gave them away or sold them. There are some products that I love, then when I see dupes for it, I almost always sell it and buy the cheaper/perm item.

  	I NEVER back up blushes or lip glosses because I know I'll never get through them, but I do love them


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 6, 2013)

I've never found a LE product I think I am going to need way more of so I have never had a backup of anything!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm trying to break my habit of backing up products unless I'm absolutely in love with it (i.e., Heroine). Occasionally, I'll go through my stash and pull items to add to my sale in an effort to pare down my collection.  It's gotten a little out of control!  Right now I have backups of the following: Whisper of Gilt Superb Eden Rouge Camden Chic Ready to Roam x3 Firm Form x2 Absolute Power x2 Pink Pigeon Strong Woman Small Vanity Dirty Plum Famously Fab Style Packed x2 All of My Purple Life x2 Embrace Me x4 Just Wonderful Just My Type Spiked Brown Script Ground Brown Brown Down Kid Carbonized Outré Warm Companion Ruffian Red Dramatic Encounter Rich Core Narcissus x5 Comfort & Joy x2 Deliciously Demure x2 Round Midnight x2 Stolen Moment 3...or maybe 4 Dark Dare Modern Pewter Grand Galaxy Tall, Dark & Handsome Deeply Adored Love Goddess Night Blooming Deep Dark Brunette Magenta blush L'Oreal Infallible in Bronzed Taupe, Bottomless Java and Tender Caramel  That's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## MACerette (Feb 6, 2013)

I have one back up for each of these:

  	- Pink Pigeon
  	- Party Parrot
  	- Runaway Red
  	- Deeply Adored
  	- FM beautypowder
  	ETA: Lovecloud blush


----------



## MACerette (Feb 6, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> That's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2013)

Lightscapade x5
  	Stereo Rose x2 (the 2nd one is on its way to me)
  	Cloudy Afternoon x2
  	VG Gaga1 x2
  	Pink Cult x2
  	Play It Proper x2

  	I think that's it. I had BUs of Flamingo, Watch Me Simmer, Innocence Beware, Modern Mandarin and Snowglobe BP, but sold/swapped them. I would buy more BUs of the following, if I found them for retail or cheaper: Cloudy Afternoon, Snow Season, Hang Loose and Lightscapade.
  	And do multiple brushes count? I have two of the 217 and 239 each.


----------



## dannimay (Feb 6, 2013)

Juneplum said:


> parrot (4)  guacamole (3)  lucky green (4)  melody (3)  metamorph (2)  coco beach pigment (2)  blue pigment (3)  all girl pigment (2)  maroon pigment (2)  deckchair pigment (2)  coco pigment (2)  original brass pigment (1 1/2)  original copper pigment (1 1/2)  original bronze pigment (1)  original green pigment (2)  azreal blue pigment (2)  golders green pigment (2)  shimmertime pigment (2)  night light pigment (2)  softwash gray pigment (2)  gold dusk pigment (2)  gold deposit s/f (3)  so ceylon s/f (2)  stereo rose s/f (3)  metal rock s/f (2)  porcelain pink s/f (2)  petticoat s/f (2)  naked you s/f (2)  lure-x l/g (3)  isabella blow l/s (2)   there's more but i can't remember right now


 Amazing!!! I'm still learning how to use pigment though... :/


----------



## angelspice (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a lot of backup for urban decay primer potion for my oily eye lids. I have about 6 of the old school ones.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Out to Shock lipstick from C-Shock collection,1,Lightscapade,1,Naked You,1,She Loves Candy from Hello Kitty,1


----------



## pearrlkitten (Feb 11, 2013)

Charmed I'm Sure x2
	Deeply Adored
	Love Goddess
	Runaway Red x2
	Moxie
	Absolute Power
	Party Parrot
	Rebel x2
	Mulch
	Lovecloud
	Hot Chocolate


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 11, 2013)

I never buy backups because I hardly ever if ever use a lot of my l/e Lippies


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 16, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I try not to backup a lot, but if I really like a product, then I definitely need a BU of it. My backups currently:
> 
> Earthshine MSF
> 
> ...


  	Adding Strawberry Malt to my backup list. I can't believe it, because I'm not a fan of lip gloss but this shade is perfection!


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't have many at all. I try not to back up because no matter how much I love something now in 6 months I won't be loving it anymore or just have a new love. Sometimes I get tempted because the thought of running out scares me but hey that's what Blog Sales are for.

  	-Bobbi Brown Camel x1
  	-Mac Candy Yum Yum x1 (I only have a back up because of the differences in color on the first and second release)


  	I plan on getting a BU of Heroine when it releases and prossibly a BU of the lipglass as well. I'm hoping its something like All of my Purple life, well at least pigmented like that.


----------



## iqaganda (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> I never buy backups because I hardly ever if ever use a lot of my l/e Lippies


  	I used to keep 2 backups for my limited edition items but then I came to realize, I never even finish one! not even down to 50%!


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have 2 quacamole, 2 in for a treat and I think that's it....I've never finished anything so I don't really back anything up


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

no back ups for me!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2013)

Socallmelovely said:


> no back ups for me!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2013)

Socallmelovely said:


> no back ups for me!


  Wow good for u! lol! 


  I have backups of RiRi Woo, it looks so good on me and I had it from the original release, and then the new collection for the packaging...I totally don't need another one but i want it for the packaging from the upcoming collection in December  there's something wrong with me... 

  I also have a backup of Diamonds Base Cream from the recent Rihanna collection, but I think I heard cream products don't last long and they will go bad, so I'm thinking of selling my backup someone so they can use it  before that happens. If it went bad, it would make me terribly sad... it's so beautiful on the skin <3


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 15, 2013)

I have one backup of Heartless lipstick

  I wish I had 10 - it is my perfect red lipstick


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 16, 2013)

I have backup on essentials.
  I have:
  4x les 2 mascara from Guerlain (I go to their warehouse sales so I pay 10$ each) 
  2x parure extreme foundation since they discountinued it!
  1x Guerlain base eyeshadow that was before Maybelline Color tatoo barely branded (it is my third one) 
  2 x maybelline mascara for everyday use
  1x back up of Maybelline Color tatoo barely branded (best base eyeshadow ever) I just finishing my first one
  1x Dior Diorskin nude concealer (i'm on the third one!!!)


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 16, 2013)

I have 2 back ups for riri nude, 2 b/u of strong woman, 1 b/u of heroine, and  1 b/u of hot chocolate


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

(1) Heroine  (1) Riri Boy  (3) Heaux

I'm planning on selling my backup of "Heroine", now It'll be permanent. I don't know about the "Heaux(s)". I bought them from different stores, just to make sure I would receive some, because international packages can be lost or robbed until they arrive here. The "RiRi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 MAC Fall Collection" didn't come to Brazil, so I had to buy from resellers. I paid so much for them that to resell would be even more expensive.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I've sold most of my backups I have way too many to need two of anything. Only exception is hg everyday used items


----------



## trina11225 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bu of heroine lipstick,  riri boy(well the replacement, and heaux. No more bu's through. And double definiton


----------



## IHughes (Nov 23, 2013)

I only have two backups and it was by mistake. I ordered Private Party and Flair for Finery and my mum didn't know and bought them as a surprise from the stand at the airport!  I won't backup any as I don't see myself finishing any anytime soon!!


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 25, 2013)

So I just took time and opened up my back up box and this was what was in there: Deeply Adored Scarlett Ibis Love Goddess Lavender Whip x2 Nude Heaux x2 RiRi Boy RiRi Woo Flamingo Raspberry Swirl Sheer Seduction x2 Whisper of Gilt Superb Narcissus  Fashion Boost x2  I'm a mess lol.


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Nov 30, 2013)

I never backed up products until I joined Specktra!


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 30, 2013)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> I never backed up products until I joined Specktra!


 Same here!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Dec 2, 2013)

Update:

  1 x MAC Too Chic Beauty Powder (LE)
  1 x MAC Nude On Board Prolongwear Bronzer (LE, in the Temperature Rising packaging!)

  I've decided not to get backups in the future. I haven't tried enough makeup to have HGs and makeup is continually improving with new advances. Then again, I think I got lucky with what I backed up. Both items were repromoted by MAC 1-2 years after they were first released, by which time I had big dips in my original items. I plan on finishing them both.

  Hmm...

  I guess another downside to backups is: What happens when you fall out of love?
  I'm tired of my MAC Too Chic. I wouldn't repurchase it today. Any takers? (ha ha!)

  Has anyone here fallen out of love with a backed up product?
  What do you do then?


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 2, 2013)

Good question! Over the years I can safely say that I have fallen out of love with only two backed up products: 1) MAC Lipglass in Sexray (from the Lure collection, I think) and 2) MAC Softsparkle Eye Pencil in Nightsky. These were things I thought I couldn't live without and now I'm like meh, lol! Fortunately I only have one unopened backup of each.   





HppyLittleNinja said:


> I guess another downside to backups is: What happens when you fall out of love? I'm tired of my MAC Too Chic. I wouldn't repurchase it today. Any takers? (ha ha!)  Has anyone here fallen out of love with a backed up product? What do you do then?


----------



## user64 (Dec 7, 2013)

E/L Resort
  Tahitian Sand pressed powder (2)
  Royal Assets eyes (2)
  Skin Finish-Shimpagne (2)
  Parrot e/s (2)


----------



## LdMD (Jan 10, 2014)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> Update:
> 
> 1 x MAC Too Chic Beauty Powder (LE)
> 1 x MAC Nude On Board Prolongwear Bronzer (LE, in the Temperature Rising packaging!)
> ...


  You've made good points @HppyLittleNinja. I've already asked myself the same questions, as most of us like to change our preferences from time to time. I don't wanna buy backups anymore. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2014)

Pleasure Bomb
  Punk Couture x2
  Instigator x2
  Hautcore
  Studded Kiss
  RiRi Woo x4 (2 reg, 1 Fall, 1 Holiday)
  Talk That Talk (lipstick and pencil)
  Heaux
  Heroine x4
  Magnetic Appeal 
  Tom Ford Black Orchid
  Silly eyehadow
  Dare Dare EDES 
  Havana EDES
  Stolen Moment EDES
  Feel My Pulse
  Ripe for Love
  Hot Nights
  Added Goodness
  Quick Sizzle
  Fixed on Drama
  Narcissus x11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes I love it that much, plus the LE bug got me again!)
  Sgned, Sealed
  Deeply Adored
  Fashion Boost
  Deep Dark Brunette Gel Creme
  Flat out Fabulous
  Estee Lauder Doublewear Concealer x3


  I know there are others, but I can't remember off the top of my head and I'm too lazy to check right now.  I'm hoping to tame my spending significantly this year (after IMATS, of course!).


----------



## Socallmelovely (Jan 12, 2014)

I now have back ups of Heroine and Punk Couture!! LOVE these two!


----------



## Socallmelovely (Jan 24, 2014)

And since I've been searching for Neon Orange and MAC restocked it about 2 weeks ago...I now have backups of that!


----------



## Socallmelovely (Jan 24, 2014)

I LOVE LAVENDER WHIP!! I have about half of the tube left, and really need to get another one.  Ugh! I'll probably have to do ebay smh!


----------



## Socallmelovely (Jan 24, 2014)

MACerette said:


> I have one back up for each of these:
> 
> - Pink Pigeon
> - Party Parrot
> ...


  I would love to have a back up of Runaway Red. When I got it, my mother, my sister, and I tried it on. We are all different complexions, and were stunned that it beautifully showed up in a different way on each of us! WE LOVE IT!!


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 24, 2014)

Nothing in terms of a certain color, but I try to have an extra UD Naked foundation and the UD pressed powder that came out last year.  And a couple of Maybelline mascaras and a Revlon colorstay eye liner.  Basically just staples


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 24, 2014)

Socallmelovely said:


> I would love to have a back up of Runaway Red. When I got it, my mother, my sister, and I tried it on. We are all different complexions, and were stunned that it beautifully showed up in a different way on each of us! WE LOVE IT!!


  i hope i can get runaway re, if they bring it  back out.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have back ups of Punk Couture l/s and Instigator l/s.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 25, 2014)

Back-ups are now practically all gone, will have to re-assess my stash but very few back-ups of anything is left. I had a bad b/u compulsion not long ago. Will list my back-ups when I get a chance but its very small now.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jan 25, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Back-ups are now practically all gone, will have to re-assess my stash but very few back-ups of anything is left. I had a bad b/u compulsion not long ago. Will list my back-ups when I get a chance but its very small now.


  Great work, Debbs!  It must have been challenging to do.


----------



## beautybeeps (Jan 25, 2014)

I rarely back up anything. My MAC limited edition products include:

  Morning Rose l/s
  The Perfect Cheek blush (2 x back ups)
  Devilishly Stylish l/g
  English Accents l/g


----------



## mysteereous (Feb 2, 2014)

Back-up list:

  Heroine l/s
  Ablaze l/s
  Just a Bite l/s
  You've Got It l/s
  Pre-Raphaelite l/s
  Playtime l/s (Sheen Supreme)
  Lust for Life l/g
  Strawberry Malt l/g
  Mall Madness l/g
  Heroine l/g
  Ripe for Love blush
  Bad Girl Gone Good blush x2

  I'm really sad I skipped the Nordie's restock of Punk Couture. I held off to see how much I liked Smoked Purple since that is perm and of course I hate it! Trying to hold off on future back-ups, since colors I love now I may later view as dated. If I could keep only one product BU I have, it would be the Bad Girl Gone Good blush from the Riri Fall collection. I bought 2 BUs because I have to apply five layers to build it up properly, so I plan to go through these. But the payoff is worth it; it gives me the most wonderful glow... like a halo for my cheeks!


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 11, 2014)

I am learning that I can easily get caught up with getting BU's for L/E items. I just started collecting but I have a BU of Steel Kiss, Overspiced x4, Sensual Sparks (These two are really a great nude for me. They blend so well with my skin tone) and Exclusive Event but looking to offically add two more EE lippies because I truly love it that much. I am also looking to get a BU of Magnetic Appeal Skin Finish. I fear that If I dont back these up, they will change the formula if they bring it back out again and then I will just be kicking myself in the behind because of that. And it being in such nice packaging (EE) doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 11, 2014)

3 lipsticks:
  Flamingo x1
  Riri-Woo x1
  Riri Nude x1


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't feel like typing it all… Its a lot needless to say I am a makeup hoarder!


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

I have too many to list… I am a makeup hoarder by trade! I just love makeup!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have Guerlain " Madame Rougit " blush ( Fall 2013 ) 4 Kiko quads ( eyeshadows ), Nars duo Marie-Galante  I have used it one up.  What I should back up/ have a back up of ( but woń t or didńt )   - Guerlain Rouge G in Rose Grenat -  Burberry lipstick in Military Red - Chanel Poudre Signée  - Dior duo blushes from Bird of Paradise collection - MAC Semi-Precious lipstick in Musky Amethyst - MAC Mineralize Skin finish in Lust - Chanel JC blush in Espiègle   And more


----------



## pinkpaint (Apr 14, 2014)

Riri Nude x1
  Riri Woo x1
  Sensual Sparks x2

  Riri Nude and Sensual Sparks are my favorite nudes and they're unique colors. Riri Woo is just the perfect red, plus I wanted the fall packaging. I had backups of a couple others but I sold them.


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 14, 2014)

No BU's here, I have too many other things to wear to justify buying BU's.


----------



## Spectacular (Jun 14, 2014)

Not too many. I intentionally try to avoid backups because I try to focus more on using ALL my lipsticks and not just relying on one or two, plus there'll always be another lipstick in the future with a similar color or etc.  Ruby Woo - 1  Sounds Like Noise - 1 Viva Glam Nicki 1 - 1 Hollywood Nights - 3   Backups gotta be earned, it has to feel like a really special color.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 14, 2014)

Kissable Lipcolour in Flaunting It. 
  The only back up I've ever bought that I didn't end up giving to my sister.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 14, 2014)

Spectacular said:


> Backups gotta be earned, it has to feel like a really special color.


Hollywood nights 3.... you don't really need three. pass one over here lol


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

No back ups! I never use anything up. I do have a back up of Tarina Tarantino lipstick in Cameo but its in my swap pile so. I realized I just dont use anything up so why bother keeping an extra.


----------



## Impianti (Aug 21, 2014)

shedontusejelly said:


> No back ups! I never use anything up. I do have a back up of Tarina Tarantino lipstick in Cameo but its in my swap pile so. I realized I just dont use anything up so why bother keeping an extra.


   Agree on that


----------



## mango13 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have yet to back something up... and I doubt that I will... but I have been tempted to backup Deep Fixation.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I like variety so a lot of my back ups are not necessarily the exact same product but I have a ton of lipstick shades and lipgloss colors to choose from.I have never actually counted how many but I'am sure its more than I need to have I havent even used / opened all of them yet or even worn them .


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Sep 17, 2014)

I only have a few back ups- I have 1 backup of a dazzle lipstick, 1 backup of my black liner pencil. And I have a total of 4 Fling brow pencils- only because I feel like I lose them when I swap out my purses and had to replace them. Haha


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

My backup list consists of 2 stereo rose, 2 cool pink and dusty coral pigments, 2 riri boy, and 2 edes in opalesse.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

1 back up of Silver Dusk
  And I always back up NW20 concealer.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have back ups of Punk Couture l/s and Instigator l/s.


Update: 

  Now have back ups of Enchanted One l/s and Lingering Kiss l/s. And I'm planning to back up Styled in Sepia.


----------



## Aoife (Oct 4, 2014)

These days, it's nail polish backups- 
  Deborah Lippman:  Orchid Blue, Glitter in the Air...I wish I could get another of the lilac color that came out this spring.
  Ciate- Apple Custard


----------



## Snouks (Oct 5, 2014)

I have 2 backup each for warm blend & sideshow you blush


----------



## forqpyne (Oct 16, 2014)

No backups


----------



## Narwhalique (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't have any backups. I'm convinced I'd never get around to them.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 19, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I don't have any backups. I'm convinced I'd never get around to them.


That's probably smart thinking! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have few BU :

  Guerlain Rouge G Rose Grenat ( I finally decided I would get a 2nd one )
  Guerlain Blush Madame Rougit
  Kiko es quads

  That's it


----------



## Trigger (Dec 8, 2014)

I have back ups for   Mandarin Coral Rouge Intense Chanel  Glossimer 191  Chanel Mac Cranberry lip pencil  Becca Champagne gold skin perfecter     I will say a lot of Mac products that I own that I wish i had backups of, I often can tell myself its ok because Mac generally will re release a product again and then I can catch it a second time around.Chanel i feel more of a urge to buy backups of because sometimes they won't remake a item for a while.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a back-up of Pink Sprinkles blush. It was unintentional, I was going to give one away but I ended up really liking the color so I decided to keep both.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

1 MAC Lightscapade (they're different version, it barely counts, right?  3 Revlon Mauve It Over (NEED MORE, this is the MOST perfect and amazing lippie for me...ever) 1 MAC Oxblood (for now) 1 Tarte Exposed 1 Cargo Tonga (again, NEED MORE) 1 Diorshow Iconic, 2 Dior Lip Glow


----------



## MACerette (Feb 18, 2015)

Off the top of my head:  Lovecloud blush Forever Marilyn beauty powder Nude on board bronzer Sun dipped bronzer Nars radiant creamy concealer in Vanilla Heroine  Silly Ablaze Party Parrot Pink Pigeon Runaway Red Deeply adored RiRi Woo x2 (i got one of each release) Rebel (Heirloom mix packaging as BU) Chanel inimitable intense mascara due to 40% discount Chanel le volume de Chanel mascara due to 40% discount


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 18, 2015)

2 Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation
  2 Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara
  1 Covergirl mascara (the green one, forgot the name)
  1 Nuxe Reve de Miel Lip Balm


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Feb 18, 2015)

SMH backups... that's all I have to say to justify them.

  Center of the Universe MSF
  Earthshine MSF
  Girl About Town lipglass
  Naughty Saute lipstick
  Sweet and Sour lipstick
  Bad Girl RiRi lipstick
  RiRi Woo lipstick
  Mystical lipstick
  Goddess of the Sea lipstick
  Aphrodite's Shell EDB

  Sighhhhh... I will probably never get around to any of these. Someday I will probably sell or give to friends.


----------



## MACerette (Feb 19, 2015)

ETA 4 prep and prime face protect spf50 (zinc oxide formula)  and if I could I would have gotten more. So sad that this one is discontinued


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes, especially the limited edition lipsticks. I try to keep 2 backups of the ones I really love. and 1 of some oranges and nudes that i don't use that much.


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

The balm blushes, mac lipsticks, LE maybelline blush, Laura Geller Baked Foundation (only because I would buy the kits) and more that I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol I'm terrible. I have no backups of anything!!


----------



## amillion (Jun 14, 2015)

Prubal Ultramarine Pink lipstick Pleasurebomb Lipstick Riri Woo lipstick I regret I traded my warm blend msf and gave away my Wonderwoman Golden Lauriat msf.


----------



## Myselicat (Jul 2, 2015)

MAC Hello Kitty lipsticks in Big Bow and Cutester


----------



## Corally (Sep 17, 2015)

I have 1 BU of The Perfect Cheek, 1 BU of Aphrodite's Shell and BUs of a bunch of Inglot eyeshadows I never wanna be without.  But I usually don't really do BU's.  Edit: I have 1 BU of Centre of the Universe but I'm going to sell it because it's a BU I shouldn't have bought. And I have 1 Perfect Topping "BU" but I don't count it as one because it's a completely different version and it's in use. And I also have a bunch of nail polish BUs.. So much for "not really doing the BU thing". :lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 17, 2015)

Very few BU in fact !


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 22, 2015)

The majority of my backups are skincare: 4x Innisfree SPF50 sunscreen, MAC Cleanse Off Trainquil oil, 8x of my fav cheapo skin toner, 2x Clinique Comforting Cream Cleanser which has been discontinued... and so on.
  Apart from that I've bought a backup of MAC Blot Powder Pressed in spring this year but my current one will last me at least until October. Also a couple of backups of my favourite Fyrinnae shades: Serendipity, Parental Advisory, Tapir, Dressed to Kill.


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 26, 2015)

miumiuuu said:


> The majority of my backups are skincare: 4x Innisfree SPF50 sunscreen, MAC Cleanse Off Trainquil oil, 8x of my fav cheapo skin toner, 2x Clinique Comforting Cream Cleanser which has been discontinued... and so on. Apart from that I've bought a backup of MAC Blot Powder Pressed in spring this year but my current one will last me at least until October. Also a couple of backups of my favourite Fyrinnae shades: Serendipity, Parental Advisory, Tapir, Dressed to Kill.


 I love innisfree products. I have an apple face wash which is amazing


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Dec 8, 2015)

BandNerdChic said:


> 1 MAC Lightscapade (they're different version, it barely counts, right?  3 Revlon Mauve It Over (NEED MORE, this is the MOST perfect and amazing lippie for me...ever) 1 MAC Oxblood (for now) 1 Tarte Exposed 1 Cargo Tonga (again, NEED MORE) 1 Diorshow Iconic, 2 Dior Lip Glow



I'm debating over getting Cargo Tonga or Tarte Exposed. How do they compare? (wear/colour/texture/etc.)


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 8, 2015)

Sybil Cosmetic Colour Pencil by Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics.  I always have back up because I wear it everyday for a chocolatey smokey eye.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 8, 2015)

I just have two backups. Nars Lovejoy & MAC Pillowtalk...that's it for me!


----------



## soonari (Jan 12, 2016)

I only have backups for skincare and perfume - I only wear 1 and have done so for years now. For makeup I prefer to try something new and even for products I really like I only buy when I run out of them.


----------



## Kurtina88 (Feb 21, 2016)

I never bought a backup my all life 
I always feel like when i'm done with a product, i'm already into something else


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 11, 2021)

I have back-ups of _everything… 


_


----------

